# .icns et icônes MacOS X



## _gromit_ (25 Novembre 2001)

Voilà, j'ai un fichier .icns qui contient une icône pour MacOS X que je viens de créer et j'aimerais l'appliquer sur un fichier, ou un dossier... comment faire ?


----------



## Azrael (25 Novembre 2001)

Tu as deux solutions :

- si tu veux l'inclure dans une application, tu renommes l'icns par _monapp.icns_. Puis tu sélectionnes ton app, ctrl-click, tu fais apparaitre le contenu du "partagiciel"... et tu repères ce dosier : ./Contents/Resources/ où tu devrais retrouver un fichier du nom monapp.icns. BRB ce dernier, puis change par le tiens.
Note que l'icône ne changera qu'au prochain re-log, où tu peux relancer le Finder pour une visualisation immédiate. 

- si tu veux une icône utilisable par un copier-coller, là il te faudra utiliser Iconographer. Ouvre ton icns dans Iconographer et fais apparaitre la fenêtre des membres. Tu ne devrais avoir que les 32-bit, pour remplir les autres cases vierges tu glisse-dépose en respectant bien les Icon et les Mask. Quand tu as fini, tu enregistres sous ce format ton icone : Mac OS New (Resources)

[24 novembre 2001 : message édité par Azrael]


----------



## _gromit_ (25 Novembre 2001)

Merci beaucoup Azrael


----------



## Teteo (30 Octobre 2010)

Azrael a dit:


> - si tu veux l'inclure dans une application, tu renommes l'icns par _monapp.icns_. Puis tu sélectionnes ton app, ctrl-click, tu fais apparaitre le contenu du "partagiciel"... et tu repères ce dosier : ./Contents/Resources/ où tu devrais retrouver un fichier du nom monapp.icns. BRB ce dernier, puis change par le tiens.
> Note que l'icône ne changera qu'au prochain re-log, où tu peux relancer le Finder pour une visualisation immédiate.



Je voudrais faire, ça mais je ne vois pas l'affichage de "partagiciel" Si tu pourrais me donner un petit coup de pouce ça serait cool! 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## aquaran (7 Décembre 2011)

Si tu télécharge litelicon, ce n'est plus un problème

http://telecharger.itespresso.fr/ma...ls-dinternet/cacaoweb-pour-mac-osx-29684.html
http://mac-gratuit.fr/

Peut être que ces adresses t'aideront

Sinon cherche: Litelicon sur le net
Il suffit de faire glisser les fichiers.icns que tu peux télécharger sur les icônes que tu veux modifier et qui apparaissent dans ce logiciel 

Après, relance le Finder  puis clique sur Appliquer  tu devra certainement redémarrer le mac après certaines modifications

Si tu n'y arrive pas il te reste plus qu'à télécharger FastIcns

Bonne chance


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2011)

Et je rajoute les deux liens épinglés en tête du forum :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tuto-alternative-au-changement-dicone-classique-325291.html
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tutos-de-fix-changer-les-icones-des-apps-apple-815752.html


----------

